# John Cameron on the misrepresentation of the Reformed religion by its antagonists



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 12, 2020)

It’s also the common and continual complaint of those of the Reformed Religion, that their accusation is never proposed but mangled, and counterfeit, that their faith is represented by its enemies, out of its natural shape. That their Adversaries in their disputations against them, doe but quarrel with their own fictions, and combat with puppets of their own making. That they represent some prints, and lineaments of our doctrine, but not in their true decency, and proportion, like certain looking-glasses which representing the visage misshapen, yet after a sort preserve something of the hue and complexion.

So they having under taken as they say to paint our deformities yet they will not suffer any one to look us in the face. What may be thought of the cunning, or ingenuity of that Painter which would have us judge of his picture without comparing it to the original? They cite, and read our books in the chair, as the false accusers of Christ, with their cavilling sophistry, alleged his words to a contrary sense. But if they deal fairly, and say no more then what is true, why give they not their people leave to look, and consider at their leisure whether matters are so or no? Why is the mere curiosity of reading, and hearing our works accounted a sin? ...

For more, see John Cameron on the misrepresentation of the Reformed religion by its antagonists.


----------

